

Ask HN: Dev bootcamps in the UK - henryaj

I&#x27;m looking to move out of my current PR&#x2F;marketing career into development. I&#x27;ve got basic programming experience, and I&#x27;m having a lot of fun with self-directed learning, but I think something more intensive is going to be needed for me to progress to the next level and get a junior dev job.<p>It looks like App Academy [appacademy.io] is setting the bar for coding bootcamps in the US. The program is free at the point of use, with costs being recouped from your first year&#x27;s salary.<p>I&#x27;m looking for something similar in the UK, particularly in London.<p>What&#x27;s everyone&#x27;s experience with these types of bootcamps?
======
ig1
Have you seen
[http://tech.fundingcircle.com/codecraft/](http://tech.fundingcircle.com/codecraft/)

~~~
henryaj
Looks amazing, but applications are closed! I've emailed them asking about the
next round.

